# Schnoodle!!!!!



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a Schnoodle Dammit!!!!! « Stella!!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww bless great pics though hun and yep your dog is so darned cute lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Funny before Bo came out no one knew what a portie was , I have a friend with a portie who's clipped in a lion cut and the amount of people who tell her that her dog is not a portie as it looks nothing like obama's dog is rather silly.

I can see form the pictures how Stella can be confused for one. I always get people telling me Maya is a husky 

Try not to take it as an offense but a chance to educate instead, Stella is a very cute schnoodle


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

yes, the appearance of Bo has led alot to believe that black, fluffy dogs are pwd's!

When Stella's hair is shorter...we just get the "what is she" question....when it's shaggier...we get the water dog questions!

really...she's technically a mutt...as she was a rescue dog. Vet's best guess is Schnauzer/Poodle!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought she had schnauzer in her

Ooooooooooooooooo any doggle with schnauzer in them is Noooooooooo MUTT  

Shes very beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all! We think she's gorgeous too! And what a sweet pup! I feel so lucky to have found her!!

Maybe I should try the lion cut with Stella for her next haircut??!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_What a gorgeous dog you have there..._


----------

